# VES System HDMI



## bs1211 (Sep 23, 2009)

My brother just got a 2013 T & C and it has a similar VES system, but was upgraded to a HDMI connection. Has anyone looked into retrofitting the connection and wall plate?

I want to keep the TV's and just mod the wiring.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't answer the question, but I thought the move to HDMI inputs was part of a larger move from SD/DVD to HD/blu-ray and larger high-def screens. So I'm not sure how HDMI could be retrofitted to standard-def screens and standard-def DVD. I thought I saw a thread here about that.


----------



## Whosthatguy (Aug 6, 2005)

quoting from Chrysler T&C features

THE BEST FAMILY ENTERTAINMENT SYSTEM IN ITS CLASS+.
THE BEST MADE EVEN BETTER WITH BLU-RAY.™ Keep your mobile devices to yourself and let this premium level of entertainment features keep your passengers occupied. The 2013 Town & Country is now available with the first in its class dual screen Blu-Ray/DVD system. With two available nine-inch new VGA high-resolution screens that flip down from the overhead console, two USB ports, one HDMI port, all-new connectivity, and game-console inputs, the kids don't have to settle on just one thing to watch.

The video system can be operated from either the rear-seat entertainment unit, the wireless remote, or the radio head unit. The self-contained entertainment system is located in the overhead rail, which also contains storage for the wireless headphones and remote. LED Blue Sapphire halo lighting glows from the overhead rail, providing a relaxing environment for viewing. SiriusXM Satellite Radio+ is also standard on all models.
-----------------

i looked at the part number for the front radio, it seems to be same but i cannot confirm the part number,i looked around, they seem to be the same... im thinking of going that route with the HD screens and so on replacing the dvd drive to a blu ray drive.

i just purchased a 2010 routan sel premium with 32k miles on it. been wanting to make everything newer and up to date...

ill ask around including VW and chrysler dealership then look into the wiring diagram and compare to each other. this might be doable.


----------



## routan2010se (Jun 17, 2013)

Don't know about a retrofit kit, but you can get HDMI to composite, and a plate mount for $100 or so and do it your self.

http://www.amazon.com/Etekcity®-Composite-Video-Audio-Converter/dp/B008FO7PQA $39 for a cheap one

http://www.monoprice.com/Product?se...&cagpspn=pla&gclid=CIeej8r-8bsCFbB9Ogodk0MAbA
And then tuck it all behind the the panel if there is space.

I wanted to throw a vented voltage converter too to get 110v as well, maybe put a roku or something in there and stream shows off my LTE phone. Chromcast would work awesome.


----------



## tuanies (Oct 16, 2009)

You would most likely have to replace the displays, add the Blu-ray player and all accompany harnesses for HDMI. Not worth the hassle IMO


----------

